# No bear tag



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

12 years in a row , I'm pissed off !!! What will it take for a la sal tag ?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would wager that you are putting in for the premium tag and if so there are only 4 tags let out so you should be getting close, but are still bucking the odds.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

noyes61 said:


> 12 years in a row , I'm pissed off !!! What will it take for a la sal tag ?


A- Choose a new unit

B- Choose a new time

C- Next Year you should draw

D- Put in for the Colorado Side

E- Hunt Idaho in the mean time


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ OR ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Buy an OTC HO permit next week......

Hunts open in 3 week, hunt Nine mile, Uintas, OR THE WASATCH ....FOR 2 months!


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope not the premium tag just a fall la sal . I drew a book cliff tag the first year I ever put in for a bear tag , ended up crashing hard on my mountain bike one week before the hunt , had 4 pins in my shooting hand and didn't make it out . Haven't drawn a tag since . Now here we are 12 points down the road , what the ... Oh well there's always next year


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Was it one of the new hunts that they created? Looking at the odd report 11 or 12 points should of drawn a tag in all but the premium hunt.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

noyes61 said:


> Nope not the premium tag just a fall la sal . I drew a book cliff tag the first year I ever put in for a bear tag , ended up crashing hard on my mountain bike one week before the hunt , had 4 pins in my shooting hand and didn't make it out . Haven't drawn a tag since . Now here we are 12 points down the road , what the ... Oh well there's always next year


Are you a non resident? Non Residents have a lottery for one permit at that time, so your points would be useless.

If you are a resident you may have been points jumped something fierce.

There just are not a lot of people that have more points than you do in the bear pool.


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope I'm a resident live in Pleasant Grove


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

It still may be several years before you're guaranteed for that tag. Last year's odds showed there are 15 other people in your same pool with only 2 bonus tags given each year. There just aren't very many Fall tags. You would draw the Book Cliffs though. Could be a while for LA Sal or San Juan....


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You deserve revenge on that book cliffs tag it sounds like to me.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree, in the meantime, buy an out of state tag in WY or ID.


----------

